
The Highest Paying Jobs in America Based on LinkedIn Salary Data - gwintrob
https://blog.linkedin.com/2017/highest-paying-jobs-in-america-based-on-linkedin-salary-data
======
makecheck
How can this possibly matter without considering factors like the _location_
and number of hours expected?

~~~
gwintrob
This is an overview post, but the tool
([https://www.linkedin.com/salary](https://www.linkedin.com/salary)) lets you
drill into specific locations / years of experience.

